# no sound card device listed in device manager. no sound at all!



## kellyoz (Oct 19, 2008)

I did all of the necessary suggested things and still do not have any sound. What is the simplified way to solve this problem?

:normal:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What do you see in Device Manager?

What Brand/Model PC?

What did you do prior to not having any sound?


----------



## kellyoz (Oct 19, 2008)

I think (if I'm correct) it's windows version 2.05.53, model no. AWRDACPI. I'll have to go back into the device manager to check that out again.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

simpswr said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> What do you see in Device Manager?
> 
> ...


----------



## kellyoz (Oct 19, 2008)

.....also, we just had windows xp ultimate downloaded recently. Ever since then, no sound.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

No such animal as XP Ulitimate . . .
\


> What do you see in Device Manager?
> 
> What Brand/Model PC?
> 
> What did you do prior to not having any sound?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

There is not a ultimate version of XP to find what operating system you have simply press the Windows logo key and the letter "r" to open the run dialogue box and in the white box delete anything that may or may not be in there and type winver to get the version of Windows you are using.


----------

